# hiding IP from address bar



## roodi (Nov 4, 2004)

Hi

I have a domain name which is forwarded to my web site on my home computer, but if anybody go to my domain name, he/she see my IP address in his/her address bar (of browser), what should I do in order to show my domain name in their address bar (of browsers) or at least hide my IP.

thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You can't.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes you can, you just need to use real DNS instead of just forwarding the domain. As I think Lwd was saying..people will still be able to trace the domain to your IP easily. It just won't show up in the address bar.


----------



## roodi (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you
but I don't know what real DNS is, I registered my domain from Yahoo, so I went to my yahoo domain control pannel and write the destination for my domain (which is my IP address).
could you please explain me a bit about real DNS?
bye


----------



## Solid_Froggy (Apr 2, 2004)

Domain Name Server)  Used to map names to IP addresses and vice versa. Domain Name Servers maintain central lists of domain name/IP addresses and map the domain names in your Internet requests to other servers on the Internet until the specified web site is found.

Here: http://www.dns.net/dnsrd/


----------



## Default. (Dec 24, 2004)

Heya

I have the exact same *problem* as roodi does. My domain is just being fowarded to my home pc which is running apache.

I understand that I need to use real DNS instead of simply forwarding, but how do I go about this? Is it something that my domain host can sort out for me or is there something that I, acting as my own server can install on my pc to sort it out?

Thanks
Default.


----------

